# Dog Hair



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Eeeek.....:curtain: You might be answering your own question, Jo :uhoh:
How _much_ does he not like it?


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

NO just buy him a pack of Lint rollers LOL


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

You guys are QUICK! I wasn't even through posting the poll yet!!! LOL

This will be interesting !!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL, he really doesn't like it. And he has a new car


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

If u really2 like him...
May be you must not dump him...
But, if u still love your DOG THAN YOUR MAN, DUMP HIM ??!
I think IT'S UP TO YOU, coz just u that know the feeling and only u can decided it !!


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

Jo Ellen,
when I saw the thread dog hair, I started laughing!
lint roll yourself today and see what happens LOL
HAVE A GREAT DAY, I MEAN DATE!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Give him 1 year to adjust...If you want to give him one year. It shouldn't take THAT LONG to fall in love with Daisy and her hair...


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I don't like dog hair either but doesn't mean I'm going to dump Lucky. So I would say that if this man is willing to deal with it and won't be a problem and is willing to commit to your dog regardless then he might be a real catch.

If he complains, causes problems and can't be at peace with the fact that you have a hairy dog then I see that as a bad sign.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

That's sweet Kimm. I like your thinking. 

I am totally in love with everything about Daisy, even her hair. If I didn't have her hair in my life I'd be so lost. And I certainly have no intention of going through the rest of my life without golden hair. 

Dog hair comes with me, absolutely. So either he'll adjust ... or he won't. Time will tell.

:wave:


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

He doesn't want Daisy in his car. I think that's a very bad sign. :uhoh:


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Love me - love my dog! Is he a true neatnick? If he is.. there will be trouble. He needs to loosen up! :


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh no !!!!!
Your dog cannot go into his car ??!
Come on ??!


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Dump him.....Theres plenty of men out there that love dogs and all the quirks that come with them!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

That's what he said, no car. But if I want to take her along with us, we can take two cars.

That's bad huh 

True neatnick, absolutely. I don't get it. I'm a true slob ... well not really that bad, but compared to him, OMG!


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

You are in a big problem !!!!
WHY we not talking about this in CHAT ROOM ???!
It more easier than this ??!
What do you think ???!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Jo Ellen......is he a dog person? had dogs or is this all new to him? He may change as he gets to know Daisy......hopefully?


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

Jo Ellen ??! Still there ?? I want to know your answer abour our comment to your poll !!?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Because I have to get ready for my date 

This really is not a __big__ problem. I like the guy but I LOVE LOVE *LOVE *my Daisy. Anyone who knows me knows that. She's not going by the wayside no matter what. Not to worry about that!

I might bring this up today. Maybe. Depending. He seems to really like me, I don't get it. Why does he like someone who's got a hairy dog if he really doesn't like dog hair ?? I might ask him that!

:wave:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Well, my dogs don't shed that much, there is not hair all over my house. I also do not really like dog hair, and I live happily with two goldens  He doesnt have to let the dog in HIS car.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Hmmm...7 maybe, 4 definitely YES! 

He likes Daisy, he's very thoughtful. He catches fish for her and brings them to her. He calls her Daisy Duke, pets her, talks to her when he sees her. He invited me to his granddaughters birthday party tomorrow at a park and said I could bring Daisy. 

He doesn't have a dog. He just sold his house and lives in an apartment !! But he's around dogs alot. He totally understands my relationship with Daisy.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> He doesn't want Daisy in his car. I think that's a very bad sign. :uhoh:


Buy him a horse and buggy!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Maybe you should just ask him if there's any chance he'll just get over it, get used to it, or be willing to run the vacuum now & then if he's got a problem with it at any given moment. If not, dogs will be dogs ... and they're going to shed & to me, there's no choice. Boyfriend goes ... dog sheds where he sees fit.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL, that would work here in Amish land !!

Okay, this is fun, can't wait to see how the poll progresses. But I HAVE to go get ready for my date!

And no, I am NOT going to lint roll myself before I go. :curtain:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Well he sounds accepting of Daisy. If I had a new car, I would not let MY OWN dogs in it (but I'd keep my old car as a dog car). Who can blame him?


----------



## Big Mamoo (Jul 4, 2007)

Goldens and hair everywhere are just facts of life. If he wants a relationship he's just going to have to get over it and accept it. Hell, I tell everyone we know if you don't want hair on you stay away. Cause everyone here knows that no matter how much you clean or how much you brush 'em the hair is going to fly. If you are gonna love me you have to love my dogs and all that goes with it.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

How did I know I wasn't going to get any flat out No's.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> That's what he said, no car. But if I want to take her along with us, we can take two cars.
> 
> That's bad huh
> 
> True neatnick, absolutely. I don't get it. I'm a true slob ... well not really that bad, but compared to him, OMG!


I wanna change my vote! He's sooo outta here! :

(Just kidding - it's your decision.)

Opposites do attract - but life is never dull- believe me - I know... whoa boy do I know! :doh:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Do you have an old clunker he can drive? LOL My two have not been in either Mustang and I don't think it's going to happen. However, DH loves these two dogs! We just take MY car.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm married to a man who DIDN'T like dog hair. Now, he sleeps in it........and enjoys it....LOL


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> He doesn't want Daisy in his car. I think that's a very bad sign. :uhoh:


I voted "Maybe" till I saw this. There's no way to keep the dog hair out of his car if he is dating you and spending time at your home. Daisy's hair is there and he will pick it up on his clothes. I guess you could ask him how much of a problem HE thinks the hair is, and if he can't adjust and deal with it dump him. Daisy deserved to be loved and accepted by whoever is in your life, but you all ready knew that.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

He'll be fine. Someday he won't have any hair and he'll enjoy the dog hair. My husband complains about it all the time, whatever.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Couldn't imagine what life would be without dog hair...lol, always had it around. We always had dogs. I he really likes you I think he will come around and fall in Love with sweet Daisy and her hair.
Good Luck


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

Charlie06 said:


> I'm married to a man who DIDN'T like dog hair. Now, he sleeps in it........and enjoys it:doh:....LOL


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!! that is funny!!!!!!!:doh:


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

If he would let something as simple as DOG FUR get in the way of a good relationship then I say dump his ass!

I don't like dog fur in my car (that's why Tucker's not allowed in it) but even from me just sitting in it, it comes off my clothes and gets in there anyway.

Tell the man you're leaving and that he should buy the naked mole rat as a pet!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

17 to 10  Holy crap!!

And I just got home from having a lovely time. 

I tested him. I let Daisy out while he was saying goodnight to me so you know she was her crazy golden self for a couple of minutes ... glad to see me, someone new to say hello to  He did really well with her, petted her and rough housed with her for a couple of seconds, talked to her. Her hair was flying, I'm sure, while she was doing her golden circles. He took it very well! 

I'm not going to be mean to him. He really is a very sweet guy and he's very good to me, so far.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I know many families that the dog is only allowed in one car.

My husband always says the dogs aren't allowed in his cars when the cars are new, then about a month later who is the first one to invite them for a ride, my husband. My cars are always filled with dog fur, even my chair at work.

If it is only his car, I don't think that is a big problem. Most guys I know are fanatics about their cars!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Give it a coupe of months to see if he loosens up. You could always buy one of those seat covers that covers the whole back seat and attaches to the head rests. If he doesnt loosen up then dump him. Ms Daisy is first.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Ms Daisy is first, yes. Always. I promise everyone I will never lose sight of that. No matter what.

:wave:


----------



## Tom (Mar 3, 2007)

Hey, Jo Ellen. Do you remember that young lady on the other board who's boyfriend was really adamant about dog hair in his car? And gave her an ultimatum: Him or the dogs? Remember how she took a pass on him? Also, remember how he came back? LOL. Stay true.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I remember now that you brought it up, yes!

Always true


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I tested him today and he passed with flying colors!

I have to have surgery in October. There will be one day where I'll be in the hospital and my son will be working from 8AM-8PM. That's a very long time for Daisy to be alone. So I asked the no-dog-hair guy if he would come over and spend some time with Daisy in the afternoon, give her a treat, let her outside ..... and he said YES! Not only did he say yes, his willingness was completely sincere. You can tell these things! He said he likes Daisy, of course he would do this for her.

Still think I should dump him?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

If he's willing to try and be happy with the dog, he must really like you 

Keep him for now...but, the moment he says the no dog hair thing again... tell him to buy a naked mole rat... LOL


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Do not dump him!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

At least not until after my surgery, right? LOL - just kidding!!!

I have no immediate plans to dump him at all. I'm just taking it as it comes. Time tells all 

In the meantime, Daisy will spin her charm I'm certain


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Sounds like she already is


----------



## Rose Clager (Apr 23, 2007)

Dog hair, I would tell him it's FIBER, it does come out, I've seen it first hand or ass. I think we all eat more hair than we can fathom and my 2 goldens shed alot less than our yellow lab ever did. Tell your boyfriend is a "Blonde thing" and maybe that'll help.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I wouldn't dump him because I kind of think he'll get over the dog hair thing in time. If he can't, then he'll probably dump you...which would be a major loss for him.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie & Phoebe


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I voted no because if he really likes you, he'll learn to live with the hair. My wife hates dog hair, but she loves our dogs as much as I do.....


----------



## NancyLu (Jul 28, 2006)

I agree with Rick. I don't particularly like dog hair but it took me less than two seconds to get used to it after spending time with Summer. Give him a chance! I think he's trying...I think a year is too long. See how he does when you have surgery.....that will help you make the decision. Good luck!


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> LOL, he really doesn't like it. And he has a new car


So what. I have a new car, too. I'm also one of those people who is VERY particular about my car, ie- parking in the far reaches of civilization at Walmart etc, NEVER parking next to a minivan... Ever.
I still take my dogs in the car with me, though. I've never thought twice about it, either. 
If you have a guy who can't see past your freaking _dog,_ it makes me wonder what else he'll have a problem with down the road.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL. I think the verdict is in :

We went to Niagara Falls last weekend, a 3-day trip. Had alot of fun, he paid for everything, great time.

On the way back I broached the dog subject. Maybe I did it the wrong way ?? I said something like I hoped at some point in the future we could be more flexible together as far as my dog is concerned. Like maybe he wouldn't live in an apartment that didn't allow pets so that I could come spend the night with him and bring my dog. 

He said, "You want me to make adjustments in my life for your dog?"

I think he missed the point. Or maybe he didn't. :uhoh:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Uh oh, so what happened?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

What do you mean what happened? To the discussion? 

I told him he missed the point, that I was talking about my feelings and then I dropped it. 

I haven't talked to him since.


----------



## laika (Jun 20, 2007)

As a golden owned I can tell you one thing , no relationship will work if one of them doesn't like dog hairs as he will be having them everywhere :doh:

There was a great thread here about being owned by a golden , and everyone agrees on the amount of hairs you find on your clothes/house/car/food ... 

But the final decission is yours ... how about asking your golden/s ???


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> I like the guy but I LOVE LOVE *LOVE *my Daisy. Anyone who knows me knows that. She's not going by the wayside no matter what. Not to worry about that!


 
Really? I wouldnt have gotten that from you at all!!!!!! 

WHO COULD NOT love OUR Daisy Duke????????????? 

GOOD LUCK Jo-Ellen....... Im sure it will all work out - I like how you said you'll still give him time and Daisy can continue to spin her magic!! (or something like that!!)


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

I created a Bigfoot out of all our dog hair - dump the guy - you can either tolerate dog hair or you cannot - its a constant battle against dog hair with goldens and it cannot be won on two fronts - with one person vacuuming and the other whining and complaining


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

He asked me to go fishing with him tomorrow night. I told him it depends on what time I get home from taking my dog to the lake. 

Laika, I only have one golden but I know all about dog hair  

It will work or it won't. I'm totally okay either way but Daisy is *#1* for as long as I have her. There will be no question about that :heartbeat


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Just now read this whole thread (and voted)... it's kinda funny, really...

Should you dump this guy???? I would say it all depends on whether you see him as having some entertainment value for you... do you enjoy his company? If so, enjoy the fling for as long as its fun...

If, on the other hand, you are seeking something more than just someone to have some giggles with... dump him. Dog hair is just another part of dog ownership and it seems obvious he wants you without your dog... if he won't rearrange some of his priorities to accomodate your dog now, in the end (after the "honeymoon" phase is over with) he won't be willing to do it for you to accomodate any of your shortcomings either. I honestly can't think of a single person in my life who I really enjoy and feel totally comfortable hanging out with who isn't also fully accepting of dogs... not a single one, really.

If I say anymore than that I will surely get into major trouble with all the forum members who are currently in a mixed*-marriage/relationship... 
(*a dog lover and a non-dog lover)


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow looking at it that way- I guess I have to agree!

I have never dated a non dog lover. But I have dated a man who didn't think dogs belong on furniture or upstairs, and who thinks you should never have more than one dog. We're divorced. LOL


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

Give him a Furminator for Christmas....He'lll be back!

(The above must be read in Arnold Schwarzeneger speak)


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> But I have dated a man who didn't think dogs belong on furniture or upstairs, and who thinks you should never have more than one dog. We're divorced. LOL


 
 hee hee hee..............


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, once again I have to say this no dog hair guy has impressed me !! I called him today when I was concerned about Daisy. He asked me if I wanted him to come over and look at her. I said yes. He came right over, got down on the floor with her and was so good with her. He hugged me, reassured me and told me if I needed anything at all, to call him. 

Not quite ready to dump him yet :wave:'

Honey Wolves, I love your bigfoot picture. That's hillarious!! Good job


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I knew it was only a matter of time. How could anyone not love a sweet golden like Daisy. Glad to hear he is coming around.


----------



## Bonni (Apr 12, 2005)

IMHO, this guy deserves a fair chance at trying to comprimise. Let's look at this from a different perspective for a minute.

What if this gentleman had one child...maybe a 10 year old boy. Let's also assume that you hated kids. Third assumption is that you absolutely love spending time with this dude. Would you sacrifice a chance at being truly happy because of a mindset about children, or would you make an effort to get past the mindset and become more tolerant and maybe even accepting of the child? Odds are, you would make the effort to go beyond the mindset. 

I think that the fact that this person has made such an effort with Daisy so far (btw, I have a Daisy too!!!!), is an amazing sign and it looks as though this is turning into a really nice relationship. You would probably be miserable if you let him go at this point. I would wait until the decision is one that you cannot avoid and then decide. At this point, you could be throwing away an incredible thing. Good relationships are hard to come by and every single one of them involves comprimise.

Just my opinion. By the way, I voted "No", just in case you were wondering.

Good luck. I hope you're both very happy and stay that way for a long time!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't know if not liking dog hair means he doesn't like dog hair, or if it means he doesn't really like dogs.

There is a difference. I'd prefer not to have dog hair all over the place but hey, it comes with the territory. I love dogs!!

How does he feel about Daisy visiting him in his apartment? If that's a no go, then there's a deeper issue. (She should be able to visit...she doesn't live there, so the no dogs rule probably doesn't apply to visitors).

And dogs are not really allowed in my car either, except on very rare occasions...like there is no choice at the moment. In fact, I've had two dogs in my car, ever. And they were very short trips. :lol: The dog car was in the shop, and Jacques had the 4Runner.

We have other cars that dogs are allowed in. One is the "dog car"...it's fur city. It's their riding car when we go to the ocean, the store, the Vet, etc. It's totally for them. They can (and do) slop that one up and we don't care a bit.

We also have the 4Runner, and that's where they ride when we go on longer trips, or to a show, or something like that. It's kept de-furred and cleaned, but it's okay for them to ride in. We don't take them swimming and then put them in there, tho. That's what the dog car is all about! LOL


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

She can't go visit at his apartment. The no pets rule applies to visitors also. But he's perfectly willing to come to my home and spend time here. He's a total clean freak with his own space but not at all that way with my space. He was here yesterday, I told him not to go into the kitchen (dirty dishes LOL), he said he was going to have to change his ways a bit so I'm not so nervous. :bowl:

I'm thinking about asking him to help me get Daisy to the vet tomorrow. I'll take her in my car but may need help getting her in and out. I'm almost sure he'll be okay with that. He really does understand my relationship with Daisy.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

My husband loves dogs but didn't want more than one-we ended of with 3 and now have 2. He thought dogs should be outside most of the time and they are in all the time and sleep with us. Daisey will do the trick. Just watch.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

When I was in the dating world, I would make a very quick assessment of the guy as to how he treated my golden girl. Many would be as friendly as could be when I was in the room but would push her away & be brushing at their pants when I left - yes, I spied! I also made dates that included my girl - walks through the forest, visits to the lake, etc - as that is my life and I wanted to see how they would fit in if things were to progress. 

Believe me, if he doesn't like dog hair now it isn't going to get any better! Just wait until you want to get another dog to add to the family - he'll be pushing you to get a hairless variety....

Ironically, the man who had been in my life for over 3 years now, never had a dog either when he was growing up or in his previous marriage. Together now, we've sent one girl over the Rainbow Bridge, had (2) golden kids of our own and he's learned all about both obedience and conformation trials. Yes, he's a pretty amazing guy! 

"I met LOTS of frogs before I met Prince Charming".

Gwen


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

He dumped me, just today. No longer an issue ROTFL

:nopity:


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Boo hoo... we all know what its like to get dumped, even if you didn't really care for the guy all that much, its still gotta sting the ego a little. It did start to sound like you were smitten though. Well I hope you did have some fun with it while it lasted... 

I hope the next one you meet is holding a dog leash in his hand... so fur will not be an issue.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL, thank you Monomer. Yeah it stings a little. 

Just a good reminder though, NEVER let a fling, a flame, a whatever, come between you and your dog. Your dog is ever-faithful.

I have my dog. I'm happy


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sorry to hear things crapped out on you. Some of your posts were making me wishing I had voted different. I'm sure there is a dog lover of your dreams around the corner (not literally )


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Jo Ellen said:


> ...Just a good reminder though, NEVER let a fling, a flame, a whatever, come between you and your dog. Your dog is ever-faithful.
> 
> I have my dog. I'm happy


Only another true dog lover would ever understand that... therefore you should only be seeking out single guys with dogs. Start trolling the dog parks, dog shows, the vets office, etc. you're sure to find a nice fellow with a dog... the only thing more fun than one dog is two! ...or three!! ...or four!!! ...or...


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Jo Ellen said:


> He dumped me, just today. No longer an issue ROTFL
> 
> :nopity:


I would say move on and find a guy who loves Daisy!

When I met my husband, he owned Molly, a golden retriever. I fell in love with "both" of them I did not own a dog at the time. I would fly up to Chicago and spend the weekend....not wanting to go anywhere but his backyard to throw the tennis ball to that dog!! Molly lived to be 16 years old. She was my sweetheart. Dog hair was never an issue with me......I just began to purchase light colored clothing


----------



## Gary Clark (Sep 20, 2007)

*Happy Jack*

I say don't dump him. Let him suffer!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Was there a reason JoEllen? Or was it a typical non-response.

The way you described him, I just didn't think it would work out. Clean freak? Doesn't like dog hair? 

Opposites do attract, but they usually make for lousy relationships!!

Daisy and you deserve someone better.....!!


----------



## dglvr1225 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'd say that Dog Hair is part of the package...if he can't handle it, then i guess it's over! =) OR he'll accept it and will vaccum for you!!! - I like the latter!


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

love me love my dog hair and all got shot of my ex partner cos he wanted me to get rid of the dog when he moved in so 3 dogs and 4 cats stayed he went within the week


----------

